# Slightly Belated Hello



## hole in the ground (Jun 30, 2006)

When i first saw this forum i had a quick read through this thread and decided that i should post a bit before postinf on here. It seems that there is a bit of a onepost-phobia on this sight.  
So to asuage your fears i have racked up some posts and intend to stay on here while possible and convenient for me to do so. 
I have already discovered that there is a wealth of knowledge in the other users of this forum and i hope to bring my own aswell as grab as much from you lot as possible.
[gets out the brain-suck-o-matic]
So bring it on


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Clave (Jun 30, 2006)

Does the brain-suck-o-matic work in reverse too?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

hole in the ground said:


> I have already discovered that there is a wealth of knowledge in the other users of this forum and i hope to bring my own aswell as grab as much from you lot as possible.
> [gets out the brain-suck-o-matic]
> So bring it on


Ah, but then you have folks like me, who just clutter up the place from time to time. 

Howdy, hole.


----------



## Erich (Jun 30, 2006)

bring you monies cause it is going to cost you dearly ............


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi,nice to read you.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 30, 2006)

Clave said:


> Does the brain-suck-o-matic work in reverse too?



Then you get brain all over the wall! 

Welcome!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2006)

welcome, so, how long has the lancaster been your favourite aircraft?


----------



## hole in the ground (Jul 1, 2006)

[grabs nearest passing person]
psst....
whats the right answer to make him go away?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2006)

Just bring up his violent and disturbing past involving sheep. That'll get him


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2006)

If you want him to leave, just say you're not into bombers. Because if you say you like the Lancaster he'll start humping your leg, if you say any other bomber was better he'll hit you with his wand.


----------



## Henk (Jul 1, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> welcome, so, how long has the lancaster been your favourite aircraft?



Never 



cheddar cheese said:


> Just bring up his violent and disturbing past involving sheep. That'll get him



  



plan_D said:


> If you want him to leave, just say you're not into bombers. Because if you say you like the Lancaster he'll start humping your leg, if you say any other bomber was better he'll hit you with his wand.


----------

